# Camtrakker 35mm Trail Camera?



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Long/short story: I have a mint condition Camtrakker 35mm camera that I purchased new many years ago. I am looking to sell this camera, but was wondering with all the digital cams out there now if I should even bother?

I know this camera still works and takes awesome pictures. Before I list it in the marketplace I am just checking if there is still anyone that uses film cameras and possibly what asking price I should start at? 

Thanks in advance,
Geno


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It couldn&#8217;t hurt to try, someone may be interested. I know few years back you could buy a brand new one for $50. I don&#8217;t think they&#8217;re sold anymore. Maybe check Ebay for ones that have sold and see if it&#8217;s worth your time to sell. If you can only get $25 out of it, maybe you&#8217;d rather keep it, if you can use it.


----------

